# Large screen flat tv's.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We are looking for a bigger flat screen tv. We've found that Samsung is pretty much #1 when it comes to quality.

Our current flat screen tv is a 40" Sony that we bought it 2010. It still works great, but my wife wants a larger one. We are thinking at least a 75" tv.

We've looked @ Costco and found a Samsung 75" NanoCell / QLED. It had an amazing picture w/great detail. It stood out above all the others.

I'm curious as to what you all have to say about brands, features, and whatever else we should know.

TIA!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Have 2 Samsung TV's, happy with both. Can tie them in to my computer if I need something larger or if we want to watch a movie on amazon or elsewhere. 
Just remember that as we get older, so do our Eyes, so we may not get as much out of the Fancy shmancy TV's.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 42 Toshiba which is a couple years old, and a 72/75? Samsung. I resisted getting the large Samsung because I thought it was just too big. Boy, was I wrong. Picture is amazingly sharp and color is great. Had it for about 6 months or so and so glad we bought it. Bought on sale at Best Buy for around $400 or maybe a little more. Plus you need a large wall mount for it which will cost another $150 if you want the one that rotates side to side and tilts up and down. Glad I got it. Now it seems just the right size.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> I have a 42 Toshiba which is a couple years old, and a 72/75? Samsung. I resisted getting the large Samsung because I thought it was just too big. Boy, was I wrong. Picture is amazingly sharp and color is great. Had it for about 6 months or so and so glad we bought it. Bought on sale at Best Buy for around $400 or maybe a little more. Plus you need a large wall mount for it which will cost another $150 if you want the one that rotates side to side and tilts up and down. Glad I got it. Now it seems just the right size.


Are you saying the 72" or 75" Samsung was $400.00? 

For a 75" Samsung, we're looking at least $1200.00 if not more.

Not sure if we'll go a wall mount or not. Most likely a floor stand of some kind.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I will double check my records but as I recall it was $600 + for everything, and the mount was around $150. It was on sale at the time and as I said, was six months or more ago.
Just looked at Best Buy website. Cheapest 75 “ Samsung is $799.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> I will double check my records but as I recall it was $600 + for everything, and the mount was around $150. It was on sale at the time and as I said, was six months or more ago.
> Just looked at Best Buy website. Cheapest 75 " Samsung is $799.


You got a screaming deal if you paid $600.00 or so.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

It seems the "experts" say to have 10 inches of TV for every foot you sit from the set. That means the "Ideal" size if you are 9 feet away is a 90 inch screen. Kinda over kill. I like seeing the whole thing. I'm sitting 12 feet from a 55" right now, and it is as big as I can see the entire screen. 65" would be as large as I would care for.
4K is the way to go, even though there are very few 4k shows, and fewer ways to get it to you. It does seem to give a little "more" to the depth of the screen and clarity.
OLED is supposed to be the snizzle, but are expensive. We are a Phillips household. One in the living room and one in the bedroom. I don't watch TV in bed, but LostWife likes to relax and watch Hallmark.  This set is 15 years old, was out every day living room TV until 3 years ago, and still great.
Get the best you can, but don't stress over a TV. Samsung has great electronics, but the census says to steer clear of appliances.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> You got a screaming deal if you paid $600.00 or so.


Just found it. Paid about $451 on Dec 24th, 2019. Must have been a last minute Christmas clearance. Like I said, the cheapest 75" Samsung on their website right now is around $799. Don't know what effect tarif changes may have had since then. Hope you can find a good deal.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

We run a 60" and the Fox news folks are life size on the screen. It sits on an antique desk from 1917 on two woven place mats.
We can swivel it to the living room or dining room in a moment. 
When it fails we will stay with 60" but go for less power consumption.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Just found it. Paid about $451 on Dec 24th, 2019. Must have been a last minute Christmas clearance. Like I said, the cheapest 75" Samsung on their website right now is around $799. Don't know what effect tarif changes may have had since then. Hope you can find a good deal.


Yup.....you got a sweet deal. 

I (we) hope to learn a lot tomorrow when we go looking. Not looking forward though trying to wrap my head around all the technical stuff.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Yup.....you got a sweet deal.
> 
> I (we) hope to learn a lot tomorrow when we go looking. Not looking forward though trying to wrap my head around all the technical stuff.


I don't know how much of the tech stuff you will use. We just hooked it up to our cable feed and that's it. It probably does a lot more than we know how to do, but the picture is great.
...rather than go looking, you probably could just wait for the next round of local BLM protests to start...you could probably score either a free one if you loot it yourself, or buy one curbside for a couple hundred from some enterprising looter! They are pretty reliable, probably don't need any warranty!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> I don't know how much of the tech stuff you will use. We just hooked it up to our cable feed and that's it. It probably does a lot more than we know how to do, but the picture is great.
> ...rather than go looking, you probably could just wait for the next round of local BLM protests to start...you could probably score either a free one if you loot it yourself, or buy one curbside for a couple hundred from some enterprising looter! They are pretty reliable, probably don't need any warranty!


We haven't had any demonstrators or riots or looting in our area. We did have a peaceful gathering a while ago. Not sure what they were upset about though.

We won't be needing a lot of the tech stuff. We just want to plug it in and watch some tv.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We're going big screen tv shopping today. I did call our cable provider and spoke to a servcie tech.

He said they broadcast @ 1080P. I told him my concerns and he said not to over-spend on a tv with features that you won't be able to use.

He went on to say that no cable provider in the USA sends out a 4K quality signal. Other than some streaming services (NetFlix and the like) that do with some movies, that you pay extra for.

He said that 4K broadcasting is extremely expensive and he doesn't see any one cable provider doing that in the near future.

He said to be sure to pick the minds of the sales staff, and ask them about cable quality signals. He said don't believe them if they tell you that a tv can enhance the cable signal to 4K quality.

I'm also gonna have some questions in regards to DVD players and why the audio suffers on them. We have one, and it's audio quality sucks. I hate watching movies on it. You have to crank the volume up to close to the max.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> We're going big screen tv shopping today. I did call our cable provider and spoke to a servcie tech.
> 
> He said they broadcast @ 1080P. I told him my concerns and he said not to over-spend on a tv with features that you won't be able to use.
> 
> ...


I remember, not too long ago, Blue Ray was deemed unobtainable and too far in the future. Not long after that, the way we watched TV, got it to the house, broadcast it, and thought about it changed. We went from tube televisions to flat screen digital TV's, and the screens got huge.
Odd that so many of the movies and television shows from further back than we ever heard of high definition, were filmed in such. It isn't hard to pick out what was filmed, what was enhanced, and what wasn't.
Just saying that no matter what someone says as fact today may be last years news tomorrow.
I agree with everything the guy told you, and just threw that in.
No matter, you probably won't read this until after you get home.
Happy Shopping


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh sweet Jesus, who could have imagined that buying a new tv could be so frigging complicated. 

You talk to 5 people about them, and chances are good, you'll get 5 differing opinions. We are thinking the best place to buy one will be Costco. They have a 90 day no-hassle return policy. That's good, cause we'll probably need it.

All this OLED / QUED crap is well, a bunch of crap. Again, the 5 person scenario. Refresh rate, resolution processing speed, edge to edge picture, and Gawd knows wherever else is supposed to be relevant at the time. 

And, if that isn't bad enough, you should know something about being able to calibrate the tv from time to time. That's to supposedly obtain the best possible results (picture) from it. One sales guy had never heard of it before.

I can see where it would be very easy to over-spend on a tv. The problem is, knowing when not to. The heat today and wearing a face mask didn't help matters any either. I swear, the stores are not using the a/c as much as they should. 

Anyways, it was a frustrating day. No decision was made as what to buy. We plan on going back to Costco and taking another good look at two Samsung's we are considering. One is a 75" model, and the other, an 82" model. The 82" is twice the price of the 75". One is QLED and the other isn't. Of course, my wife wants the QLED model.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Don't get ruffled. A refresh rate of 60 is fine for most. 120 is about all a normal person would need or even want, and chances of telling a good TV at 60 refresh vs 120 would be pushing it.
I've never changed anything after the initial setup. I have had to tweak for my liking for a few days. No problem, we always play around to get the best for us out of things.
You can micromanage yourself into a high blood pressure attack, but you shouldn't over this. As you said, ask 5 people and get 5 answers. Find the best picture for your eyes and go with it. 
All said, many of the flat screens these days have crappy speakers, and a sound bar can go a long way to the value. Same deal, ask 5 people, get 5 answers. Just get what sounds best to you at the display. Better is always better and reviews should be taken with a grain of salt. 
The big question to ask, how many come back, get warranty, and have repeat sales. Those go further than reviews as long as the folks are honest, or even know.
Our "Smart" TV gets software updates from time to time, but other than connecting it for that about once a year when I think of it, I keep it off the internet.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, a sound bar was highly recommended. Especially one with a _dialogue_ speaker. That is supposedly to make understanding what is being said, easier.

I'm not a sports fan, nor do I watch it at all. We don't play games on our tv, so that's not a concern.

If I was single, I'd be plenty happy with the tv we have. But........I'm not, so I can't.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

And I mistakenly thought I was a member of a handgun forum. Turns out we're 17 posts into an episode of "My new TV"

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The last time I checked, it was called General Discussion.

Some times I swear, it seems you get up and out of bed with a stick stuck up your butt. That's gotta get old after a while.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When Jean and I need something new, about which we know nothing, we just go to Consumer Reports (@ $20-a-year, online) and buy what they recommend.
So far, it has worked for us.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Go big or stay home, 
If you decide to use a wall mount , get a good quality articulating mount,,,


----------

